# Costume Class Ideas for Arabian?



## Horserider33

I have a 4-H horse show coming up Sep. 14 and it has a costume class that i want to participate in. I am planning on taking my arabian mare but I dont have any idea what I want to dress us up as. I have an arabian costume thats VERY jingly that she wears no problem so she probably wont care whatever I decide to use. I have even thrown a tarp over her and she doesnt even flinch so give any idea you have even if it would be a noisy costume it doesnt matter since my Arab doesnt care.

Oh and the reason i cant use the Arabian costume is because im borrowing it from someone and that someone is the judge for that show and she told me she wont judge it because she had made it herself a couple years ago.

So give me your best ideas and hopefully I will find one that I like (I'm very picky about things lol. But give it your best shot!)


----------



## Northern

I love arabian costumes on arabs; can you have one made, that's sufficiently different from the judge's? Then there's Cat Woman, & dress horse all in black - hood, tassles, etc. Or be a medieval princess w/ horse in jousting gear, including plume on head. How about 18th Century Baroque or the old standby, American Indian buckskin w/ horse in feathers & war paint? Maybe a gorgeous alien from Venus on her inter-galactic steed; lots of silver lame (la-MAY) & maybe some tinfoil .

Just a few ideas; have fun!


----------



## Wheatermay

Roller Durby, Calamity Jane, Harley Quinn (The Joker's girlfriend), hmm.... I cant think of anything else at the moment....NINJA!!! LOL! I would be ur biggest fan if you did that and posted pics!


----------



## Horserider33

the ninja actually sounds like a good idea lol

i will try to see how i could make one and if i can i might do that but im still open for other suggestions too!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I miss those days! My favorite I did for a class, I did with 2 friends as a group. I am fortunate to have a seamstress for a grandma so she made the costumes. My mare was the bride, my friends gelding was the groom & another friend's mini was the ring bearer complete with gilded & pearl horse shoes. Jana HATED her garter belt, she walked like she had stringhalt lol! 

At our county fair this year there was a boy who must have spent an intense amt of time with his parents making it. They turned his pony into a putting green, big circle on top of him - I assume heavy cardboard and covered in indoor/outdoor carpet w/the cup & pin flag. The boy dressed in old style golfer gear and carried clubs. The pony had a sign on his butt that said "Don't let them fool you, I maintain the grass."


----------



## Horserider33

sounds like fun!! lol i wouldnt be able to do the wedding thing with 3 cause all of my friends that have horses arent in 4-H but i could maybe do a bride and me as a priest with a no-show groom and my mare's "makeup" running lol. just an idea


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That could be pretty funny. I like it!


----------



## Wheatermay

Princess Zelda and Epona, Princess Peach (somehow make ur horse Yoshi), lol... 


Ninja is still my favorite, lol... should do that one for fun, heehee!


----------



## Joe4d

by the lime green, sleazy that goes over head and shoulders and some cheap nylon green tack, Take a wide sharpee and draw question marks on the sleezy, then you dress up as either bat girl or the joker or cat woman, your horse will be the Riddler.


----------



## Horserider33

hmmm. ok. still thinkin but the ninja is my favorite lol. just gotta figure out how to make it easy to get on cause im in a trot barrels class right before that and they dont give you a break in between. also what would i be then? another ninja?


----------



## Wheatermay

I thought of another one, lol....make ur horse a banana and u can be a ice cream! (BANANA SPLIT!).... or u could be April O'neal or Casey Jones (hockey mask) riding Splinter (ninja turtles!).... Not sure how to do the ninja thing right after tho, lol...


----------



## Horserider33

well I have an idea that I came up with that wouldnt take long to put onto the horse... i could dress up as an indian and put a "indian looking" saddle pad on in case my horse is sweating, make a twine bridle, and i have horse white spray paint stuff that i can spray on her to make her a paint horse. for me I have an orange-ish leather vest that I will wear a brown shirt under (unless i can find a plain tan one) and I will string beads on the vest, I will make a beaded head band thing, have my hair braided (before the show and curl it up into a bun until that class which is the last class), have my mom make leather shorts and I will wear regular shorts under it (my mom makes me show shirts and uses thin/ decorative leather on them and she has extra so we will find tan in the box of leather and use that), i will buy boots from Wal-Mart like these:








and I will string beads from the top of these, i will make beaded bracelets for me and maybe for my horse too if I can. I will also make a twine bridle (I've made a few before just for fun but I will use double or triple strands for "safety" because 4-H is very picky about that kind of stuff).

I think that this is all I came up with. it sounds hard when putting it all together like this but I dont think it will be too difficult. it shouldnt take very much time to change into before the class either. i will unsaddle, change clothes, and have my mom switch bridles, put on the saddle pad and spray paint her while I'm changing. it doesnt sound like it would take very long to put on would it? most of the clothes I will just slip into and I will make and attach all the beads and everything at home.

if there are any ideas to add to this let me know but it would have to be easy and quick to put on unless I could attach it at home before the show.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tbstorm

sounds good!! be sure to post pics!!!


----------



## Horserider33

I will for sure!! lol


----------



## Northern

Don't forget to put war paint on horse: red paint, a circle around an eye, a hand-print on a hip, lightning marks in black somewhere, e.g.!

You can also tie feathers into his mane; beaded or plain rawhide ties are nice!

Oh, yah: put some war paint on your face! It'd be cool to research authentic patterns Indians used, & copy one of them!


----------



## Horserider33

ya I forgot to say that but I was planning on doin that too. I might put paint on my face if I have time before the class it all depends on that. I should be able to do most of it but the war paint and painting myself depends on how much time I will have.


----------



## Wheatermay

I am not a fan of the native american idea for two reasons....
it's a little offensive... and its way overdone...

But if u are going to do it, Colors WORN ON THE FACE
red is not for war it means wounds and blood 
black is NOT death it actually means living but it can mean disease on other parts of the body and also male
White actually means death
Blue means woman and sky, water, and also sadness.

U can used turkey feathers (they are actually prized and considered sacred).

If ur going to do it, do it respectively.


----------



## Northern

Offensive to Indians? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. "We think you're style is so cool, we want to look like you!"

Let us know how it went!


----------



## QH Gunner

Northern said:


> Offensive to Indians? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. "We think you're style is so cool, we want to look like you!"
> 
> Let us know how it went!



-Actually, after having a town bicentennial & talking to Indians- they do find it offensive unless someone takes the time to research it & do it right. They were excited we were gonna include an Indian segment in our celebration, but were adamant about us researching & doing it the right ways. Exactly such as colors, different feather & headbands. 

I'm not saying you shouldn't do it- I think it sounda like an awesome idea. & it is easy to portray it like you should as there is VAST info online about it. 
Good Luck! I can't wait to see pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ElizabethClem

My little man was a Deer/caribou/moose and I was the hunter.

I cut out about 1.5-2ft long antlers out of cardboard and plopped them on his head the day of the show (which, for a 5 year old is a huge no no, always try the costume on and get the horse used to it) of course he didn't care long as he didn't get poked by anything. Then on his back I did spotslike a little fawn, and put orange duct tape around his boots to make him "visible" also having an orange browband made it cute as well, lastly on him I put orange vet wrap on the base of his tail.

For me I was in normal black jods, with a camo long sleeved shirt, with my helmet- with orange vet wrap on it, in orange chuck converses (hi-topsoh yeah.) and black eye shadow under my eyes. 

EVerybody LOVED it, and thought he was the most cute thing in the world- except the girl who got second in the class ;D I wish I was going again this year and i would put huge wings on him and me be some sort of goddess but I'm lacking a horse trailer xD


----------



## Wheatermay

QH Gunner said:


> -Actually, after having a town bicentennial & talking to Indians- they do find it offensive unless someone takes the time to research it & do it right. They were excited we were gonna include an Indian segment in our celebration, but were adamant about us researching & doing it the right ways. Exactly such as colors, different feather & headbands.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't do it- I think it sounda like an awesome idea. & it is easy to portray it like you should as there is VAST info online about it.
> Good Luck! I can't wait to see pics
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, GH Gunner thats what I was saying exactly. When I said, not saying not to do it, just do it respectfully. 

And I am 1/4th Native, and even tho I dont participate in native gatherings and celebrations, part of my family does and its part of who I am. So, yea, I do have some incite on how they would react to someone war whooping. Yes these people are very serious (b/c thats what they have grown up seeing on tv, and NOT trying to be disrespectful, but they also assume that natives are very rare-they arent, and that they can imitate it by watching Peter Pan.)


----------



## Wheatermay

Northern said:


> Offensive to Indians? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. "We think you're style is so cool, we want to look like you!"


A native's ceremonial clothing isnt a "STYLE", it all has a meaning and a part in their spiritual beliefs. So they arent wearing that feather in their hair b/c its cool, they are wearing it b/c it was gifted to them for acheiving something very promenant and important in their life.


----------



## Wheatermay

Native Appropriations: But Why Can't I Wear a Hipster Headdress?

This is a blog by a concerned FULL blooded Cherokee college student. She is very sweet but very forward on her feelings of imitating native culture. Most tribes are fine with it IF you use it was a way to educate yourself to their culture.


----------



## Horserider33

i already have things beaded in all sorts of colors and i cant redo that part now but to do the rest respectfully, what paint colors and symbols should i use? 

also instead of my arab mare i think i will take my solid black appy/ QH and have my mom "spray paint" him while im showing the arab throughout the show so that he is ready by that class and all i have to do is get myself dressed.

should i "spray paint" appy patterns or paint horse patterns on him? which would be easier? i want to make it realistic but time matters too

P.S. my appy/ QH is Joe if you want to see him in my pics


----------



## Wheatermay

You dont need to do anything to ur horse. Natives (even the past) rode horses of many colors. Only prized horse (that I know of) in the culture is the medicine hat paint. (Side note-super glad mine wasnt considered on, b/c my aunt got onto about it-b/c only chiefs or medicine man are allowed to ride them.) 

Honestly tho, clothing wise... keep it simple. In the past Cherokee women didnt paint themselves (this would be a great way for u to get outta painting urself). I cant recall seeing any women wearing paint at the pow-wows I went to when I was younger either. Lots of jewelry tho. Especially copper armbands, and beads. Deerskin tunic and wrap skirt (adding leggings to save ur poor thighs is fine, lol...) As for the horse.... I actually have a good idea....

I was going to tell you not to paint him (which I meant his spots)... but then I started thinking of you as a native woman who gathered her husbands horse after he died in battle. The warrior would leave his handprint (in his own blood) upside down on the horse. There are other symbols you can use... Im actually trying to google an accurate drawing of them for you. But at a cherokee wedding the couple wraps themselves in a white blanket, so u could do that too. 

HA! Found one! LOLIndian symbols used on the war horse -Native American Indian Tribes - Over 2,000 articles on native american indians, their culture & traditions.

Im 26 now, and the last time I was at a pow-wow was when I was.... 11? But I cant remember seeing any horses there. The only problem with me tho, is I am 3 different tribes of native (Shawnee, Cherokee, and Powhatan) AND Scottish and English! LOL. So I get them all mixed up. The only pow-wows I have been to have been were Cherokee.


----------



## Wheatermay

Oh, and I would keep to dull colors (instead of the bright acrylics), and only pic a few symbols to use. U dont want him to look too busy.


----------



## Horserider33

here are my ideas of painting my horse: find round stickers and place randomly on butt, "spray paint" butt, peel off stickers to now have an appy butt (i know not all indians rode flashy horses but it makes the costume look better lol), elmers kids washable paint- red circle around eye, yellow triangles on hooves, purple lightning stikes on shoulders (both sides), and i kinda want somethin blue on his hip but not sure what symbol i could use

i dont want to have to paint my hand cause knowing me, i would then get paint everywhere. the washable paint i have comes in a squeese toob with a brush attached so its not so messy


----------



## Horserider33

"Sun of Happiness, a most important symbol, was used to insure blue skies. Indians never hunted during a rainstorm because they considered it unfair to the Great Spirit and to the buffalo."

would i be able to put this on his hip? or is there a certain area you are supposed to put it?


----------



## Wheatermay

Like I said, not many pow wows included horses, lol... so Im not sure, but Im glad to see u doing ur research! I'll look it up too. But Im glad ur taking this seriously and with respect! i have faith in you. Witht eh way ur going about it and the attitude you have with it, I dont think ur going to offend anyone if u misplace ONE symbol...

About the hand print tho... Do u think u can get a male friend to do it for you? 

And the appy butt stickers is actually pretty good, lol... maybe u can get those yard sale stickers from walmart and use those?

I definately wanna see the pics! Im proud, and I dont even know you!


----------



## Wheatermay

The sun of happiness is a hunting symbol, and painted on the horse for hunts. However, you dont have to worry about the colors with some of the symbols. 

But you could also do a hail stone or victory arrow. 

Just read on the site that sioux tribe loved appy's!


----------



## bubba13

Pretty sure when it comes to costumes, cultural sensitivity and accuracy are out the window. This was not one of my greater moments, but I swear it wasn't meant to be offensive!


----------



## bubba13

And while I've got the tab open, here are other past costumes of mine--maybe to spark a creative idea, maybe not.














































(these are, obviously, from quite a while ago....)


----------



## Horserider33

love the pics bubba13 lol


----------



## Horserider33

*Uname:* 
This is the Sioux holy symbol of the earth and the four winds that blow (radiating out from each corner). 

i found this.... or i could put hoofprints. one print for each horse i have. that could be four on each side and then it would mean a little more to me. and with the colors: i like to have alot of color even if i dont need to. im a colorful person i guess lol


----------



## Wheatermay

Hmmm... I like the hoof prints better!  
MOSTLY b/c it means something to YOU! Add yourself into it! Dont worry b/c ur haircolor either. My friend Jen is the more native than me (she's cherokee), AND a member of a tribe, with a tribe card and everything, and she looks alot like u actually, lol! She is also Irish!

Me and u seem to be leaning more to Cherokee inspiration, (and nothing says Cherokee's dont like appy's!), So I would stick to the hoof prints! They are pretty painted on actually! Sioux tribes were in the same area, so Im sure they shared preferences on their horses. Joe is cute btw!

USE COLOR! I know u like it, and with his coloring you will have to for it to show up, lol! Natives love color too! You should see actual traditional clothing. They are very bright and vibrant.

You dont realize how happy it makes me to hear you talk like this! Your a sweet good girl! I love it! With your attitude some tribes would adopt you in! (really not kidding there! You show great respect and interest!)


----------



## Wheatermay

bubba13 said:


> Pretty sure when it comes to costumes, cultural sensitivity and accuracy are out the window. This was not one of my greater moments, but I swear it wasn't meant to be offensive!


ROFL! :shock::lol:OMGoodness Bubba13! It was kinda bad, but I like u! So lets say:

"Sorry people of Hispanic descent. I was uneducated in your culture, and I will either NEVER do this again, or I will learn more about your culture." 

Thanks for sharing! LOL! It did make me laugh, mostly b/c u now know it was bad, hehe!


----------



## Wheatermay

Right now, to the left of this forum wall tho, Im staring at a little indian costume for halloween.... we will prevail one day! My MIL loves them, and she is one of the biggest offenders there! She wants to dress my neice up as an indian "princess", when my son and her grandson is actually going to have his blood quantum checked when he hits grade school, to see if he has carried my genes, and maybe be accepted into a tribe. Yea... she sees nothing wrong with it and will argue with me till the cows come home! 

She tells me that mockery is the biggest form of flattery, yet there is no such thing as an indian princess.... 


So I think thats why it warms my heart to hear how Horserider33 talks on the subject.


----------



## Wheatermay

BTW Bubba13 the LOBSTER WAS AMAZING!


----------



## Horserider33

thanks!!! lol


----------



## Horserider33

and my top was changed to a tan jacket thing lol and i dont think i will be able to bead it 
 but it looks better than the bright orange leather vest that didnt match very well at all. i will try to bead it if i can though. 
tomorrow's the day!


----------



## Wheatermay

I cant wait for Sept 14th! Or actually after, lol! I wanna see pics! Good luck!


----------



## Horserider33

thanks!! i will try to see if i can gets pics up either tomorrow night or thursday. the show is at 4pm tomorrow and doesnt last too long. only a couple hours at the most. just depends on what all i have to do when i get home if i will have time or not


----------



## Wheatermay

OMG....embarrassing.... I didnt realize today IS sept 14th, lol.... I better go to bed!


----------



## Horserider33

lol good night!


----------



## Wheatermay

Hoping it went well!


----------



## Horserider33

CRUD!! i totally forgot to post pics!! im sorry!! ill post them now


----------



## Horserider33

grrrr..... i would post the pics but my computer is being a pain.... i will get the pics as soon as figure it out lol


----------



## Horserider33

ok. so, i couldn't get the pics to copy and paste and it made me mad but i did manage to get them to my horse's page. so if you want to see the pictures just look at Joe's profile. his butt looks funny cause my mom thought i wanted white spots not white with black spots so i tried to hurry and fix it but it didnt exactly work out lol. i won the class though! i was againt my cousin and her pony (i will try to put up pics but if i cant ill just add them to Joe's profile) the reason i won was because i could tell the judge why i did this costome and what EVERYHING meant that i used and my cousin couldn't. i'm VERY glad i did research. i put a red circle around the eye, green lightning bolts on both shoulders, blue horse shoes(only got 2 on each side instead of 8 but i explained as that i ride 4 of my horses), and yellow triangles on all 4 hooves. i got $10 for first place out of two people so it was fine with me even if it didnt look as good as i had hoped. i was a parade with that costume a few days later but i didnt get pics. it had looked WAY better for the parade since i had alot more time before it started and i wash i had gotton pictures  it also had the correct blanket with black spots in the parade lol


----------



## Horserider33

I finally got it!!!!



























my competition:


----------



## 2BigReds

Real quick for the ninja idea if anyone still has something to dress up for, get a black sleazy sheet for your mount, dress in all black (face mask would be cool but make sure it's safe!) and carry some plastic swords or other ninja-y weapons around with you! Geez this actually sounds really fun... Haha


----------

